# Suggest me 5.1 audio system under Rs.20,000



## Rinoy (Jul 15, 2015)

Suggest me 5.1 audio system under 20k. i want to get audio output from Minix Neo X8-H Plus media Player. The audio output is via Optical In. I Saw Logitech z906(500w) with optical in for 21K and also Philips HTD5580 dvd player(1000w) with Optical In it also have wireless rear tallboy speaker. otherwise im looking forward to buy a Digital Optical / Coxail to Analog 5.1 Channel Audio Decoder to connect Media Player for get audio through optical in 
 
if there is any 5.1ch system with optical in pls suggest me. 
Thank You


----------



## mitraark (Oct 5, 2015)

Im somewhat on the same boat as you are, for some reason the buzz with 5.1 is really now nowadays, i think more people are going for stereo expereince now.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 18, 2015)

Did you get anything ? Philips HTD5580 seems good, might go for it, power is good, bluetooth,tall speakers, all good at 18k .


----------



## mitraark (Nov 4, 2015)

> Philips HTD5580 dvd player(1000w) with Optical In it also have wireless rear tallboy speaker.



Philips HTD5580 ( mind the D ) doesnt have wireless rear speakers, HTB5580 ( the one with the blu ray player, 27.5k ) has wireless ones.


----------

